# ID on UNIQUE featured track racer? bunch o pics



## ericbaker (Nov 6, 2010)

This one has some really cool features that I havent really seen on other bikes from this period so hopefully that will make it easier to identify. 

really interesting fork features where the legs do not connect directly to the steerer, and the joints are smoothed out. info on this style fork?

dropouts are foreward semi-horizontal rather than rearward horizontal, the chainstays and seatstays are capped at the end instead of pinched or left open.

Seat post binder bolt is threaded directly into the rear end of the pierced top tube and will need a square wrench to loosen it... about 3/8"

The house paint is thiick, but underneath on the fork at least is what appears to be the original nickel(?) plating


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe if you carefully remove the paint with paint remover, you'll find a decal and the original paint under the house paint.
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't have anything useful to add but that bike is AWESOME! Finding something like that would be very high on my list.


----------



## ftwelder (Nov 9, 2010)

That is a unique machine. It's looks to be a high quality build and in good condition to boot. Nice frame geometry, Ill bet it will rip.


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 12, 2010)

stripped the paint off the fork, the original nickel is awsome! 

I stripped the hubs too, og finish isnt as nice as the fork but they spin pretty good with some fresh grease

the rim is currently sitting all clamped up while i let the glue set

pulling the cranks to strip them right now

I want to strip the frame too, but Im worried about removing the original finish as well as the house paint... any recomendations obn the best way to do this?

I'll get some pics up tonight if I can


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 12, 2010)

waiting to see the pics!


----------



## yewhi (Nov 12, 2010)

twowheelfan said:


> waiting to see the pics!




Me too!  Cool factor on this old bike is off the scales.


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are a few pics pf the crankset assembly all cleaned up and the rim while being glued


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 12, 2010)

I forgot about the fork and seatpost clamp, I'll post tomorrow I get more impressed with this thing everytime I touch it.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 13, 2010)

Eric-

What's the back story on the bicycle ? Where did you find it ? 

Jim


----------



## yewhi (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice work on the crankset Eric!  In your experience will the wheelset by ridable after the repair or more for show.  It would be a shame not to ride this one.

Tim


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 13, 2010)

I found it as it was in the first picture at a Motorcycle swap meet, the rear rim had delaminated but looked otherwise straight, the front wheel was almost perfect other than the crappy house paint, although now that ive got the rear back together I've noticed that the rims are different, the front is a different wood and has a diff profile, 

The wheels are on another bike Ive been trying to finish for quite a while, I would say the front is very rideable, but the one I repaired would not take much abuse at all, maybe some very light pedaling but Its mostly for show,  the biggest thing with riding wheels like that would be tires... which are about $700 a pair for repops or nearly imposible to find originals.

I may build this red one up to ride with some modernish parts for now. Still sweating whether to try and strip it or not.

I'll have this one at the Dudley, MA swap tomorrow if anyone is planning on going

www.oldroads.com/dudley


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 13, 2010)

wished i could make it! 165 miles is too far to pedal!


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 21, 2010)

Gotsum pics of thew stripped fork, Check out that nickel!!  frame is next, hopefully there is a hint as to what it is somewhere under there! Any advice for stripping the top layer of paint and not the base?


----------



## sam (Nov 21, 2010)

only thing I've ever seen that look like it could be "kin" is the early American handel bar stems that the top would "flip" over,used a slotting that looks like the slotting on the crank/chainring.That's not much to go on---maybe the Wheelmen can help


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 24, 2010)

Put on a very thin coat of paint remover (Jasco or Greens). Carefully remove the paint when it bubbles up with a plastic putty knife. Clean with a painters wiping cloth and lacquer thinner.  It is difficult to remove one layer at a a time.
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 26, 2010)

turns out it would not have made a difference, I did just that a few days ago and there was nothing but bare metal underneath. I'll post some pics in tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 30, 2010)

New pics of the stripped frame. Need a seat, a cockpit and a chain!! someone help me out


----------

